

How E-Books Make (A Lot Of) Cents - newacc
http://www.forbes.com/2009/03/21/ebook-iphone-oreilly-technology-breakthroughs-ebook.html?partner=contextstory

======
HoneyAndSilicon
O'Reilly talks about success of "iPhone: The Missing Manual" as an iPhone app.

The app has outsold the book, and O'Reilly explains the business model
validates as, " the data suggests that they have created growth without
sacrificing print market share. "

